# Blade se2100 series 3 BASH amps. Any good?



## ChrisssssssssN (May 17, 2020)

Hey all, 

I have a set of Blade SE2100 Series 3 amps that I picked up on a whim because I heard good things about them and wanted to try them out. They are brand new in the box, one is still sealed in its plastic and the other I just opened to look at it. Haven't hooked them up yet. Specs are 2x100 at 4 ohm I believe. I was also looking in the manual and apparently they are strappable and you can connect them together to double the power or something like that. Anyone have a clue if this is true? Any thoughts on these amps? Is anyone interested in them? They have been sitting on my shelf for years and was going through some of my collection and was contemplating either using them or selling them. 

qqPm me if you're interested in them, not too sure what I want to do with them yet.


----------



## TimmyD's Nuts (Mar 21, 2020)

Ever since I saw their ads in the 90's I've ALWAYS wanted to try one. I could never manage to get my hands on one. I always thought since they're Canadian and me living across the river in Detroit (****, im even a Canadian citizen) it wouldn't be so hard to find. But no such luck. And yes I'm interested!

My 2 pennies, run them if you don't like them for whatever reason, pull them and sell them and buy something else. Or even trade for something.


----------

